# Hopper clogging on MRSE-16-RAL dust collector



## EPM (Nov 19, 2012)

I use a Murphy-Rodgers MRSE-16-RAL dust collector at my planing mill. It is rated at 6200CFM, has a bag shaker, a rotating flapper evacuating from the hopper to the collection shed, and services one molder and several other smaller machines. The problem I'm having is that the hopper clogs during operation of the molder, particularly on softwoods and poplar. The shavings build up along the sloped sides, particularly the corners, until it bridges over the flapper and fills the hopper & bags. I have experimented with feed rate, chip size, closing non-essential blast gates, system & collection shed seals, and even contacted the president of the defunct company to find a solution to this problem.

I have a couple ideas to implement augers in the hopper, but I would like to avoid extensive modifications if possible.

Any suggestions to fix or modify the system?


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Install a vibrater?:blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*some wood and some cutters make spiral curls*

These are the most difficult to extract. A friend has the same issue with one of his machines, can't remember which one at the moment, but a molder I think.

My answer would be a low RPM paddle in the hopper to keep things from clogging. Nothing sophisticated really, it could even be a variable speed drill motor with a paint/dry wall mixer. I would be experimenting along those line if it were me. :yes:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

A laborer with a rubber mallet.


----------

